

What are the Top 5 Restaurant Franchises to Get In and Startup - lwong

I have enough capital to invest in a food restaurant based franchise.  Yes, I want a proven franchise model, not a new idea or concept -- too risky for me.  I want to choose a franchise that I can pimp out with the latest cloud based services and workflow to streamline my back office and operational costs. What are the top 5 food franchises to get into and startup.
======
johndlafayette
depends on where you are. buffalo wild wings is the fastest growing franchise
(ever maybe?). red robin is cool. 5 guys.

i tried to convince my mother to spend her college funds for my brother on
starting one of those franchises and having my brother manage it as a college
edu but she said no.... and then they opened in our town. Big money makers
those three.

Basically, stuff I've seen in the midwest 5-10 years ago is now coming into
the northeast. and probably the west too (but I wouldn't know).

if anything... i'd say spend the money to travel to OH/MI and see what people
like before you make a decisions. 1-2k for a vacation and you get to see what
people like around the country. see where the chains are spreading. that small
amount of travel expense will make or save you more than i can say.

ps.. ohio's where they do all their food testing i think.

<http://www.jimmyjohns.com/> is always good. everyone INSISTED we stop there
when we were near one. they're midwestern too

~~~
lwong
Oh, I should have added I am in the Northeast -- so looking to open it in that
region.

~~~
lwong
but good tip about the midwest nonetheless.

